
Cannabis reverses aging processes in the brain, study suggests - HillaryBriss
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/05/170508112400.htm
======
stronglight
Then why does it make people so forgetful? These studies should always be
taken with a grain of salt on both sides

~~~
fileoffset
It makes your short term memory worse, demonstratively, but doesn't seem to
have the same affect on long term memory.

And yeah, this study is on mice, so it's pretty inconclusive.

~~~
megumitanaka
Yes, it's on mice. But I've yet to see any studies that demonstrate memory
loss conclusively in humans. If you know of any, I'd love to read!

------
blackflame7000
The study is a far way from anything difinitive.

------
fileoffset
TLDR; in mice

